
Uber has reportedly offered to buy GrubHub - ecommerceguy
https://www.businessinsider.com/uber-made-offer-to-acquire-delivery-competitor-grubhub-report-2020-5
======
detaro
This reports that bloomberg reported something (please submit the original
source in such cases), the bloomberg article was submitted a few minutes
earlier:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23154792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23154792)

